# are sulfites bad like nitrites/nitrates?



## rach03 (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm pregnant and craving fresh veggies tossed in olive oil and red wine vinegar, but I noticed that the vinegar has sulfites in it. Forgive my ignorance, but I was wondering if sulfites are bad like nitrites? I buy natural deli meats (normally, no deli meat right now though!) to avoid nitrate additives, but now I'm wondering if I should be consuming all this vinegar.

Anyone know? Thanks!


----------



## Annie Mac (Dec 30, 2009)

Sulfites are naturally occurring in wines and vinegars, unlike nitrates/nitrites, although they are also a commonly added preservative to many foods. They don't cause cancer, to my knowledge. If you're sensitive to them, they should be avoided. Duh. According to Wiki, they destroy vitamin B1. To answer your question: IMHO, they are not bad like nitrites, ie which really (again, imho) be avoided.


----------



## rach03 (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks, that is good to know! As far as I know I am not sensitive...at least I haven't noticed any issues so far from the higher than normal amounts of red wine vinegar I have been consuming! And I haven't ever had a problem with wine bothering me in the past.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

You can just but the meat you like cook them at home to avoid any additives and then slice for sandwiches or whatever.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Nitrates AND sulfites are found naturally in food.









Neither are particularly unhealthy when consumed in whole foods. It's when they are added to foods in large amounts that they can be damaging to the body.


----------

